# Filing US taxes from Aus



## Ash22 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

Just wondering if there's a guide or any resources on filing US Tax returns while living in Aus, declaring Aus income? Just wanted to do some research.

Thanks!


----------



## Naylorus (Nov 13, 2013)

If this will be your first time filing US tax returns while living in Aus, I'd suggest hire a professional tax accountant to get it right. Because in addition to standard 1040 forms, you'll have to file Forms 1116, 2555 and maybe some more depending on your financial engagements both in Aus & US. Also, don't forget to file FBAR.


----------



## errichamp (Oct 4, 2021)

Hi! I don't know how much I can help you, but I know unequivocally that in the United States it is important to deal with taxes on time and correctly. Even for US citizens, there are different tax rates and different documents. My employer made a mistake with filling out a tax form 10 years ago and when I was going to take out a loan for a car, it became clear. It took a lot of time and effort to solve this problem. Now I always double-check the tax forms with ThePayStubs and recommend you to do it.


----------



## errichamp (Oct 4, 2021)

Oh, another detail that I'd like to add is that from time to time they do require you to prove your income. Most of the time your income can be proved through your paychecks. However, if you're a freelancer and you don't get your salary the traditional way - through paychecks, then you may need to create check stubs. I hope that I've manage to somehow help you out


----------



## Denischif (11 mo ago)

Hello! Of course, there are professionals in this field who can guide you. Moreover, even companies deal with the application of files of people who are not in the country. Some time ago, I also lived in Australia, but I urgently needed to apply ein for Amazon. Then I found a company very quickly with the help of the internet, which helped me with this. I sent the documents by e-mail, and it was their job. They managed them and sent them on. I just received the final answer from them. It was very comfortable and much easier than I expected, and I was amazed by the price, which turned out to be more than reasonable.


----------

